# I'm torn on breeds



## Lil Chickie Mama (Sep 11, 2009)

I did the most horrible thing imaginable...I looked up different breeds *gasp* so now naturally I want all of them!  Okay, well not all, but I can't decide which is best.  I'm going to write in my qualifiers and why I like them and see what you respond with on your favs.  Goal=meat, docility/friendliness, interesting fur -in that order of importance.  The meat ratio doesn't have to be too high though, it's just me and DH and I'm only going to be breeding for us, not even other family and definitely not for show so if I end up mixing breed together I don't care as long as the end product is a good nice rabbit.

1) Rex- a little smaller size so may be easier to handle, lovely fur, seemingly good temperament.

2) Magpie Harlequin- slightly smaller, easier to handle, docile, good mothers, cute coloring.

3) Californian- good for meat, I don't know anything about temperament, coloring is okay but definitely better than NZ's coloring.

So what do you think?  I'll probably only have a trio (or even just a pair) because that would still be more than enough meat for us.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 11, 2009)

a california is a good place to start...Mine are not at all tempermental, I think they are on the gentle side.  They are very easy to propogate, even for beginners. They put on body weight fast and aren't picky eaters.  Their fur ,I think, looks better than any other "meat breed" rabbit....Again this is my opinion...based on MY rabbits


----------



## waynesgarden (Sep 11, 2009)

Other than a pair of Giant Chinchillas someone talked me into back in the 70's I've only raised NZ Whites for meat until this year. I bought a pair of Senior Californians in the spring and have had two litters of nice-sized bunnies so far. She's a great mom and both she and the buck are very friendly and docile. She doesn't bat an eye when I rummage around in the nest box, unlike the trio of NZ first-time Nervous-Nellie moms that kindled last Monday.  

(I crossed the Cal. buck with one of the NZ does last breeding cycle and she dropped 12 kits on Monday.) 

The Californians are a bit smaller than the NZ whites and they seemed to grow out a bit slower than the NZ but I'll see how it goes in the long run. I'll stay with the New Zealands for the bulk of the herd, but the Cals add a touch of flavor to the bunny barn.

Wayne


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Sep 11, 2009)

Wayne it seems that I'll never be able to stop thanking you!  I couldn't find anything about Californians temperament.  I'm kinda thinking of getting either two Californians and a Rex or vice versa.  Either way I still have more research to do.


----------



## Rosewynd (Sep 26, 2009)

Silver fox!  Very sweet, nice big meat rabbits.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

I would go with the Cali's...


----------



## kbhear80 (Aug 20, 2010)

cal would be the best meat.  i hear that the cal/NZ cross's are fantastic for meat quality!


----------



## dbunni (Aug 20, 2010)

"3) Californian- good for meat, I don't know anything about temperament, coloring is okay but definitely better than NZ's coloring."

Here to stand up for the NZ ... not white ... but the colors.  We work with broken black & blues.  Gotta love the color.  You have a great meat producing rabbit, edible by 8-10 weeks of age, wonderful temperment, and a unique pelt.  My daughter has been showing them for years (the blacks) in both show and meat pens.  She holds her own on the BIS table and meat table against the Calis!


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 3, 2010)

I chose Cali's. Mine aren't handled a whole lot, but they have good temperaments, I can pet them and pick them up and they don't get startled easy... seem to be pretty laid back. 

I love them.


----------

